# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  ORGANICS ANDINA - YESO AGRÍCOLA DE BUENA CALIDAD

## Organics Andina

*Se comercializa Yeso agrícola (Sulfato de Calcio) es uno de esos materiales raros que se desempeñan en las tres categorías de tratamiento de suelos: en la mejora, acondicionamiento y fertilización. Los acondicionadores del suelo, tales como yeso, están seriamente infravalorado en comparación con el uso de fertilizantes. Si la estructura del suelo no está bien, entonces nada está bien.*   *Ventajas:*   - Mejora la tierra compactada. 
- Disminuye la densidad aparente del suelo.
- Impide el endurecimiento del suelo y ayuda a la germinación de las semillas.
- Ayuda a las plantas a absorber nutrientes.
- Detiene el escurrimiento del agua y la erosión.
- Disminuye la erosión por el polvo.
- Mejora la estructura del suelo.   Excelente para la aplicación a suelos y para los cultivos (cacao bajo de cadmio, frutales, hortalizas, forestales, entre otros)   *Características de producto:*   - Ofrece 18 % Azufre Natural 
- Ofrece 23 % Sulfato de Calcio 
- Mejora la germinación del cultivo hasta su cosecha, por su rápida disponibilidad en el suelo.   *Forma de aplicación:*  
- Directamente al suelo se aplica al voleo al momento de la preparación de los suelos en el ciclo de cultivo entrante para asi tener una mejor incorporación dejándolo reaccionar en los primeros 25 a 30 cm donde ejerce efecto satisfactorio porque ahí está presenta la raíz de cualquier cultivo. - La dosis recomendada en praderas con riego rodado es de 2 ton/ha y en el uso de invernaderos o casas sombra es de 1 ton/ 500 m2 y esta debe ser aplicado al voleo pero directamente en la cama antes del acolchado.   *Presentación de producto:*   - Sacos de polipropileno de 50 Kgs Se cotiza a partir de 10 toneladas, con precios corporativos a compra mayores de 50 toneladas, precios incluyen I.G.V. y detracción   *Informes y cotizaciones: *  *Organics Andina
Celular / Whatsapp: 956737206
E-mail: organicsandina@outlook.com
Facebook / LinkedIn: Organics Andina
Chiclayo - Perú *   Yeso Agrícola.jpg  Yeso Agrícola para Suelos y Cultivos.jpg  Volante Organics Andina.jpgTemas similares: ORGANICS ANDINA - Nueva Tecnología para Viveros y Semilleros VENDO CEBOLLA ROJA de muy buena calidad-Chimbote Vendo 7 tn de aji panca de buena calidad. Vendo 1,700 kilos de tara seca, buena calidad Buena calidad pero menores calibres en espárragos peruanos a EE.UU.

----------


## lbsilvina

Hola, excelente la descripción del producto, su uso y su presentación, lo tendremos en cuenta, saludos!   turbocompresor

----------

